# Wiring Trouble



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

First thing, need a breakdown of the components to better understand the problem. This means Make & model of TV, how do you have it hooked up to the Surround system, and have you followed the instructions? You can double check everything by looking at the manual for the TV to make sure that Sound Pass-Through is enabled, and that the connections are correct. For a easy diagram, you can check out http://www.crutchfieldadvisor.com/S-TQfs8gnLJ3F/reviews/installationguide/


----------



## JAVAMAN (Sep 18, 2007)

basicly on the tv i have a audio out plug and on the surround sound i have auxulry with l& r red& white. i have one single cablefrom the audio out on the tv, this splits into a y with one red cable and one white cable. they are going into the aux. it tells me to switch to aux in the surrnd system and i should hear what the tv is putting out but i get nothing just some static and very very faint muffled& distorted voices. 

does this help.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

No, but I stayed at a Holiday Inn one time. Do as I suggested above about checking out the settings on the TV, and double check the connections. Same for the manual for the Surround System.


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

How is your tv hooked up, cable box using DVI, HDMI, cable?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That will make no change in how the sound is passed from the tV to the Surround sound. If the sound is okay out of the TV, but not on the Surround sound, it is a hookup issue on the Surround system, and TV set.


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

If he is using a DVI cable from the cable box he will have no sound.


----------



## JAVAMAN (Sep 18, 2007)

we don't have cable our tv is running from the antenna on the roof which connects to the tv with a standard tv cable. the surround sound system is hooked up with hdmi cable to the tv so i can use its dvd player.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Then, you are outputing Sound & Video to the TV. Now, from the TV to the Sound system, did you follow the directions in the manual for the TV to connect said set to a Stereo/AV system, and go into the menu to allow for Pass-Through.

As prev. requested, what is the manufacturer & model of the TV & sound systems.


----------

